# Weather Warning for Portugal



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

We are in for another storm battering us...see link..it looks like we will get the tail end of another bad storm due to hit Madeira on Fri which will hit Portugal on Saturday. Batten the hatches down folks, stock up on Lobby and Agardente to keep you warm ....bet Peter FC knows what Lobby is?? 

BBC - Weather - Madeira braces itself for second storm in a week


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



HappyasLarry said:


> We are in for another storm battering us...see link..it looks like we will get the tail end of another bad storm due to hit Madeira on Fri which will hit Portugal on Saturday. Batten the hatches down folks, stock up on Lobby and Agardente to keep you warm ....bet Peter FC knows what Lobby is??
> 
> BBC - Weather - Madeira braces itself for second storm in a week



You can be shore he does.


Peterfc 666?


----------

